# My days plans......



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Well it's another sunny beautiful "spring" day here in PA..... and we're headed into some rain the next couple of days..... So today I will....

~ Get my sheets out on the line (they're in the washer now)
~ organize my bathroom shelves (between DH and the 3 boys, they look horrible)
~ tackle my backporch (mudroom).... my meat chicks will be here in a couple weeks, and that's where they will be going..... I should take before and after pics back there..... I neglect that room in the winter.....

And the of course the usual

~dishes
~dust
~scrub the kitchen floor

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Here, we are still in the snow/mud season. Can't hang anything outside yet so my sheets, towels, and whites will go into the basement - again. I need to straighten up the basement pantry and get some bills paid.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, the sun is out, but it is raining too. How do I decide what to do today? Hmmmmm. I think I will move the couch and clean under the snake tank, where the cats take all their toys. Then, I think I will finally wash the walls in the hallway. After that, I think I will go to the hardware store and drool over paint samples for a while. I need to get out of this laundry room. (that's where my computer is. no wonder the laundry is caught up!)

Other than that, I am just making bread. One loaf at a time. In a toaster oven. I cannot wait to get my stove replaced!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Moving the couch and scrubbing walls? I hope this means your back is quite a bit better today. Drooling over paint samples would be a great reward for all that hard work. Even if you don't get it all done, I'd still go in and drool!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

No, my back is not better. But-the new kittens are under the snake tank and must be moved. DS will do the actual couch moving. Wall scrubbin gets done with a mop. Pretty easy job, actually. My 7 year old granddaughter can do it. I even caved in to my back and dug out the bread machine for bread. I just can't knead right now. But I am so everlastingly tired of store bought bread. 

Heading over to the hardware store now. Just have to get out of the house for a while.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Well, I'm on a roll today.... 

~bathroom is done (toilet & sink cleaned, catbox scooped, shelves organized, & floor cleaned)

~kitchen floor is scrubbed

~sheets are out on the line (they are actually dry already b/c of the wind & sun)

~kitchen, living room, & bedroom are dusted

Now I am moving onto the backporch..... and then to get my sheets off the line & remake the bed..... Then I am done for the day...... Just have to balance my checkbook..... Dishes will wait until after supper..... 

Good luck with the rest of your day!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Cow whisperer ~ I am SO jealous! Sheets hung on the line are a love of mine! Today would be a great day for doing that at my house, too, if only I was home instead of here at work. And of course, they are predicting rain again starting tonight thru Friday, and again Sunday. Saturday might not be bad, depending how wet we get before hand. I REALLY want to use my clothesline!

You've done quite a bit already today! Sunshine is really a big help isn't it. I have a few things I am hoping to tackle tonight as I should have the house to myself for most of it. Need to clean out the frig and mop the mudroom & kitchen floors, maybe on thru to the bathroom. I have at least one load of laundry to do, and if the wind dies down, I have some papers that need burnt. Plus some non-burnable trash that needs to be bagged up for the dumpster in town. Don't know if I'll have enough ambition to do all this once I get home. I usually loose momentum as soon as I get home.

Ninn, I'm glad to hear your tasks won't be as strenuous as they originally sounded! I'm amazed by what you continue to accomplish even though you are in such pain. (never thought of scrubbing my wall with a mop!!) 

You all inspire me to get things done. After reading what everyone here gets done, and what they are dealing with besides, I realize that my biggest problems are laziness and procrastination! Most times I'm to lazy to even procrastinate!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Sunshine does help! That and the fact that everyone here is so upbeat & supporting! I've also taken an example from Flylady, and have been wearing my sneakers in the house instead of my slippers..... I've noticed 100% turnaround......


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi girls ~ Well, I just sat _down_ for a few minutes to check in. Today was a little lazy, but after reading everyone, I'm jumping back _up_ to do the dishes, straighten, and put up some laundry. Thanks for the boost!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I didn't get nearly as much accomplished as I meant to. I spent some time researching some stuff for my store and did the kitchen. That's pretty much it for today. I mostly just lazed around and rested. Started re-reading one of my favorite books-Outlander, by Diana Gabaldon. I love that series. Might work on my afghan for the living room for a while tonite. Gonna be bad and watch tv-criminal minds is on tonite!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

WOW! I got so much done today! I finished the afternoon/evening with getting the back porch done, my bed remade, trash picked up throughout the yard, transplanted a few flowers that needed to be moved (due to a ditch being dug), dishes are done, kitchen floor got re~swept, heifer calves got sorted, of course did my regular feeding and collecting eggs..... 

Now I am relaxing and watching Big Brother9!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*Michelle* - Girl, you deserve a night of relaxation after all you've done today! Remember to take the sneakers off! lol. Ninn - Glad you are resting today, and taking care of your back. I'm recording Criminal Minds and will watch it later!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Way to go Michelle! I am so impressed by how much you girls have gotten done this week. I feel like I am falling behind!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

played hooky from work yesterday. Tackled the CLEAN clothes downstairs and sorted them. Helped my 11yr old DD go through her dresser after dinner. One trash bag to Salvation Army and one downstairs for her little sis. She couldn't fit all her clothes in the dresser. Doctor appointment for DH this morning, then hopefully round two with the clothes!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Well b/c I did so good yesterday, I don't have too much left for today..... Dishes(of course), change the vacuum cleaner bag, empty out my swiffer vac & wash the filter, clean out the 2 bird cages, scoop the cat box, and clean the bathroom..... I already emptied the dishwasher (from a couple days ago... I hardly use it anymore), made my bed, all the animals are fed & happy.....

I will probably spend my afternoon reading, since it is raining out.... I started Stephen King's new book.... it's very interesting so far! 

Good Luck on all your plan for the day.....


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, everyone is doing so great! I got a few things done after I got home last night, but not nearly what I had hoped for. While I didn't do nearly as much as the rest of you, I did get some "rest" in, though not so well deserved!

I did get the dishes caught up - much to my surprise DD had done some of them during the day! Trash got bagged, but it was way to windy to do anything with it. I swept & mopped the kitchen, mudroom and bathroom, and did 2 LOL, but the second went in the dryer when I headed for bed, so it's still there.  Only purged a couple things from the frig instead of the all-out cleaning that it needs, so that's still on the list.

Tonight we are suppose to take my car to have it hooked up to the computer to see why it's running rough. That will cut a big chunk out of my evening, so I'm not even going to attempt to make a list for tonight.

Anyway, I hope those of you who have worked circles around me this week (that being ALL of you) get to relax and enjoy some today!


----------

